# Miss Rain in CeeCee's Ballerina Costume.........



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Raineybutt is so much fun UNTIL you put her in front of the camera and then she sulks!!! Soooo Funny, I love her anyway!!! Here you go...........

Close up.......
[attachment=56650:IMG_0994.jpg]

Another Close Up.......
[attachment=56651:IMG_0993.jpg]

I'm getting tired Mommy........
[attachment=56652:IMG_0970.jpg]

My tiara keeps falling off......
[attachment=56653:IMG_0960.jpg]

This is it Mom, I am tuckered out........
[attachment=56654:IMG_0982.jpg]

CeeCee still keeps her crown but I think all in all, she's a cutie pie!!!! The tiara kept falling out of her hair, so I added the bow.....she is now naked and having fun and running around chasing CeeCee........We are all going outside to enjoy the sunshine!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Rain is adorable, Dianne!!!! :wub: :wub: I just love her sweet widdle face!!! :wub: 

Her mustache is growing out so quickly and looks stain free!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Rain is so adorable!!! The camera loves her :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she is so cute she looks great good job


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, Dianne, she is sooooooo adorable!! :wub: I love these pictures!!!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, she's so adorable.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rain is the cutest ballerina I have ever seen!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, Dianne! Can they possibly get any cuter?????? :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

America's Next Top Model, for sure!
xoxoxoox


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! What a sweetheart! :wub: 
I LOVE the tiara on her! :yes: 
She _does_ have a wonderfully stain free face like Missy & Maggie said.
What is Rain's secret??  She must be such a tidy eater!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness, Dianne!!! You already know how in love I am with Rain, but you are just killing me now! She is absolutely stunning!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: How much more darling could she be in CeeCee's Ballerina outfit and that organza bow!!?? I know you say Rain doesn't like the camera, but she looks so beautiful and I always hear that "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun" song whenever I see her pictures...You are a woman of many talents...You could totally be a photo stylist. I just love your eye for beauty....Yes, that especially includes Rain and CeeCee! xoxoxo


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww shes a doll :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Omg! I'm so in love with Rain! Those big bows that you put in the girls hair.....so precious!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, I was waiting for another big bow pic and there it is! So precious!
I had that tiara too...it would never stay in place. LOL


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Little Miss Rain is just too cute....love her photos!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 11 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828488


> Oh my goodness, Dianne!!! You already know how in love I am with Rain, but you are just killing me now! She is absolutely stunning!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: How much more darling could she be in CeeCee's Ballerina outfit and that organza bow!!?? I know you say Rain doesn't like the camera, but she looks so beautiful and I always hear that "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun" song whenever I see her pictures...You are a woman of many talents...You could totally be a photo stylist. I just love your eye for beauty....Yes, that especially includes Rain and CeeCee! xoxoxo[/B]





AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## mwilliams (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG I love this ballerina costume....so cute!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Miss Rain is tooooooo cute!!!

:wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Now that is cute!! She is precious


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Rain, you are a true beauty queen. And like other Miss America's and Miss Universe's can I'm sure attest, those darn tiara's are near impossible to keep on.


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Love love love the third picture, she looks like such a cute little princess!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a pretty ballerina Miss Rain is :wub: . Her hair looks sooooo thick & full. I do remember the adorable Miss CeeCee's :wub: ballerina picture. You have 2 gorgeous little girls,lucky you.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awwww.i love to give her a kiss on her little face.  so adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Dianne, she looks sooooo adorable!!!

Enjoy that sunshine, and those two precious girls :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Rain is just toooo cute!!!! :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I am in love with Rain too! I could look at her all day. She's such the little beauty queen!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I like what Sophia said about hearing Girls Just Wanna Have Fun when she sees Rain. That fits her perfectly. She looks adorable in CeeCee's ballerina outfit. Her mustache is growing like a weed. It's so thick! Beautiful hair she has. She is just gorgeous. I like her in the ballerina outfit but you know how I feel about CeeCee. She's still #1 ballerina. Rain's 2nd & 3rd pictures are pretty cute though. I think you should put one of Rain's & CeeCee's old one side by side as a siggy. Wouldn't that be adorable?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL. I just *loved* those pix. Rain could be Princess or Queen for a Day or more in my book. I think her dance card will be full. You cheered up my day with those shots of her. Thanks!! :Sunny Smile:


----------



## abbie (Jul 7, 2009)

Stunning! I think the second pic is my favorite, although all the others are beautiful as well!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So very cute. :wub: How did you get that bow in her head? Maybe it was so heavy she had to have a nap due to strenuous activity.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 12 2009, 05:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828927


> So very cute. :wub: How did you get that bow in her head? Maybe it was so heavy she had to have a nap due to strenuous activity. [/B]


The hair bow has a hugh barette clip that snaps to close........She and CeeCee both like to put their head down on the floor and move their bows around. The pic of CeeCee in my siggy.......that is what she had done to the bow and I snapped her pic. Sooo funny!!!! She normally does not wear it in that position!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I loved your pictures and Rain is beautiful! Both of your girls are stunning.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Rain is a* beautiful* ballerina, but that first pic and second close up just cracked me up - she really does look like she's sulking, lol!


----------

